# Boer Goat Does



## Theboergoatgirl (Oct 14, 2013)

We have 6 boer goat does and I am just wondering if anyone had any feeding suggestions for us. Three of them are 6-8 months old and two of them are bred for January. We also have a yearling born last June.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Just mmake sure they're getting 16-18% protein if they're growing and 14-16% if they're grown or bred. 

I feed my six month old boer doe 1 quart (around a pound and half to two lbs) at each feeding with three big handfuls of calf manna and 1/4th flake of coastal hay and free choixe browse twice a day


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> Just mmake sure they're getting 16-18% protein if they're growing and 14-16% if they're grown or bred.
> 
> I feed my six month old boer doe 1 quart (around a pound and half to two lbs) at each feeding with three big handfuls of calf manna and 1/4th flake of coastal hay and free choixe browse twice a day


My bred doe, she kids In february, gets 1/4 qt honor show chow and 3 handfuls of alfalfa pellets along with 1/4th flake of coastal hay twice a day... once she kids she will get more feed and more hay along with some alfalfa hay to help milk production


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> Just mmake sure they're getting 16-18% protein if they're growing and 14-16% if they're grown or bred.


Yep, I agree! We also give calf manna like Dani mentioned and alfalfa to the pregnant/growing does.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------

